# The media is finally standing against Trump's fake news claims



## ChaoticCinnabon (Aug 16, 2018)

They should have done this like a year ago but at least they've started to resist the very Stalin-like accusations towards them. But will it work...? Doubt it will do too much


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 16, 2018)

Faster than Nintendo taking action.

Anyway, they probably had a good reason.....and other things going on. These kinds of situations are like games of Chess--sure, you could use a few pieces to get a great lead, but you might end up making it easier for the 



Spoiler: foe











 to put you in checkmate.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Aug 16, 2018)

If they wanna stop being called fake news, then idk, stop publishing fake news.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Aug 16, 2018)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Faster than Nintendo taking action.
> 
> Anyway, they probably had a good reason.....and other things going on. These kinds of situations are like games of Chess--sure, you could use a few pieces to get a great lead, but you might end up making it easier for the
> 
> ...



I am playing platinum right now, good timing.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 16, 2018)

TheCasketMan said:


> If they wanna stop being called fake news, then idk, stop publishing fake news.


they can't stop putting out fake news because that is their sole purpose. The entire power structure relies on people being incredibly misinformed.


----------



## kuwanger (Aug 16, 2018)

TheCasketMan said:


> If they wanna stop being called fake news, then idk, stop publishing fake news.



It's all fake news.  Especially about the stuff where Trump says it's fake news.

More seriously, not all stuff the media reports is fake news.  What could be said to be often fake is putting too much emphasis on some things and ignoring other things.  Unfortunately, Trump is obviously a horrible judge on what's important.  His accusations do not target anything specific nor detail any corrective action.  Ergo, we're left to our own devices to defend or attack a non-position.



comput3rus3r said:


> they can't stop putting out fake news because that is their sole purpose. The entire power structure relies on people being incredibly misinformed.



Want people to be informed?  Inform people.  Report on things that matter.  If people ignore you, perhaps it's not that people are misinformed.  It's that they rightly think the things you find important are not important to them.  Either that or everyone else is conveniently brainwashed in precisely the way that runs counter to how you think and feel.  I mean, whatever floats your mental boat.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Aug 16, 2018)

I think BBC and CBC are the only news sites worth even using. FOX and CNN are both extremely biased.


----------



## Carnelian (Aug 16, 2018)

Both are liars (Trump and the medias)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 16, 2018)

TheCasketMan said:


> If they wanna stop being called fake news, then idk, stop publishing fake news.


What fake news exactly are you referring to?...


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 17, 2018)

Coordinated political action by the press in response to being accused of coordinated political action. Hilarious, in a way.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 17, 2018)

All News outlets have a bias, but that doesn't mean what they report is "fake news." Trump has accused multiple outlets of "fake news," despite the fact that almost everything he claims has been proven false. Everything from the size of his crowds, his "accomplishments," and so much more have almost all been proven false, but anyone who reports this is "fake news." Of course his supporters for some reason live in a fantasy world where any legitimate criticism of Trump is just "fake news," from "liberal snowflakes."

What a lot of people refer to as "fake news," is often just the cost of reporting the news. Trying to be first often cost time to research and time to research is money. Often times they just report what they can for the views then follow it up later with corrections. Of course no one ever watches/reads these corrections because they aren't as interesting as what's happening right when the news is being reported.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 17, 2018)

You mean the liberal news media, of course they take a stand against any conservative. Have you been living under a rock? Don't you have some Canadian politicians to worry about?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 17, 2018)

SickPuppy said:


> You mean the liberal news media, of course they take a stand against any conservative.


What's your list of reliable news outlets look like, then?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> What's your list of reliable news outlets look like, then?



While this isn't an outlet I readily digest, I think it makes an interesting read

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...aks-ahead-realease-two-new-films-tragedy.html


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 17, 2018)

H1B1Esquire said:


> While this isn't an outlet I readily digest, I think it makes an interesting read
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...aks-ahead-realease-two-new-films-tragedy.html


Ehhhhhh... Dailymail is fine if you're using it as an overview source, but I'd never link it as supporting evidence of something I'm arguing and expect to be taken seriously, they're kind of a tabloid-y site. The only things from them I really take seriously are their exposés


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Aug 17, 2018)

I love the National Enquirer! /s


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> they're kind of a tabloid-y site.



This is true, but to a point, it's mildly _not_ "fake news"...though, it really isn't "news" at all.....which is probably as good as we're going to get until 2020-ish.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 17, 2018)

Trump is a compulsive liar who has a bad spraytan and combover.  He's probably not the best judge of what is or isn't fake.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 20, 2018)

"fake news" is just today's fad to get people chasing their tails rather than what's important. Remember "weapons of mass destruction"? It got repeated so much that any proof of existence was deemed irrelevant and got you attacking an innocent country.
Edit: just read that since his inauguration, Trump used words like "fake" or "false" to describe the media over 400 times. That's more than on most (if not all) actual political matters.


Likewise : the president is just a crook. The interesting thing is that the only source of denial comes from himself.  Which is pretty obviously the most subjective source there is. Yet somehow he pulled off people listening to his paranoid ideas.

Mark my words : once you finally come to your senses, you'll find the country striped of all laws that are genuinely "by the people, for the people" and all in the hands of multinationals. You'll wonder how you ever have been this stupid, but try to sweep it under the rug because undoing it will be hard and embarrassing.


----------

